# Is it code for a ground screw to be green???



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The only time a screw is required to be green is for the main bonding jumper

250.28(B)

The typical green screw ground pigtail...is not required to be a green screw.
No code citation because it doesn't exist.

The screw on a device for ground is required to be green..406.10(B).


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> The only time a screw is required to be green is for the main bonding jumper
> 
> 250.28(B)
> 
> ...


You really do have mad skills!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> The only time a screw is required to be green is for the main bonding jumper
> 
> 250.28(B)
> 
> ...


X2....:thumbsup:


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

Thanks also does a ground screw have to be threaded.. For instance can you use a self tapper on a metal 4's box??


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I got scolded once for using one of the clamp screws in a gem box as a grounding screw. Seemed rather silly to me to waste a screw when there was a perfectly good one already in the box when I normally only use 1 clamp anyways.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> Thanks also does a ground screw have to be threaded.. For instance can you use a self tapper on a metal 4's box??



Check 250.8


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> You really do have mad skills!


Its true

:laughing:


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Check 250.8


Thanks


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> Thanks also does a ground screw have to be threaded


I use ground nails :thumbup:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I use ground nails :thumbup:


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

Nice I don't use anything ...actually I use a piece of plastic or a piece of my shirt!! Which ever is easier to come by at the time!!


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Xjourneybenderx said:


> Thanks also does a ground screw have to be threaded.. For instance can you use a self tapper on a metal 4's box??


Yes, you can use a self tapping machine screw that engages at least 2 threads.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

rexowner said:


>


You have a pretty hand.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess next thing we're going to hear is people taping the ground wire to the box...wonder if they use green tape?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Here in Pittsburgh,Pa. you have to use a green grounding screw with 3 threads engaging the device. No green paint!


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I had fun with a newbie by having him tap a plastic nail-on for a ground screw.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Here in Pittsburgh,Pa. you have to use a green grounding screw with 3 threads engaging the device. No green paint!


Green bolts in Motor Control Centers? Green terminals in NGRs? Never seen them before..


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Here in Pittsburgh,Pa. you have to use a green grounding screw with 3 threads engaging the device. No green paint!


They will shoot down a tek screw here. Inspectors look for the green screw tab sticking out the back of a metal box during rough in inspection.


----------

